# Switching from hyge to ansomone



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

So I've been running hyge at 4iu for the last 6 weeks or so and am about to make the switch to ansomone. Same dosage but expecting better things from these.

Never ran ansomone before so pics below, but trust my source completely.













































Also got some omnitrope and simplexx (samples) coming from another source so will post these up when receive as I know these are heavily faked.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

I hear the Ansomone is pretty strong stuff, a few people have had to scale it down a bit due to sides, i know this has nothing to do with quality but they report fantastic results along with the sides so....

As for the Nordi Simplexx, i have seen a few of these popping up all over the show including the bigger and more well known online sources, not sure what to make of it.

The Nordi Simplexx aren't priced nearly as much as some of the other pharma gh floating about and it should be, again not sure.

Put pic's up of your samples when you get them, interested to see em.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Ansomone is great. Looks good.


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

shadow4509 said:


> So I've been running hyge at 4iu for the last 6 weeks or so and am about to make the switch to ansomone. Same dosage but expecting better things from these.
> 
> Never ran ansomone before so pics below, but trust my source completely.
> 
> ...


Ive been using them for several months and they are very good.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

DaveCW said:


> I hear the Ansomone is pretty strong stuff, a few people have had to scale it down a bit due to sides, i know this has nothing to do with quality but they report fantastic results along with the sides so....
> 
> As for the Nordi Simplexx, i have seen a few of these popping up all over the show including the bigger and more well known online sources, not sure what to make of it.
> 
> ...


Will do mate. They say at the sorting office so will grab tomorrow and get some pics up.

In two minds about them at the min. On one hand who sends out samples of fake gh, if they want custom. On the other hand who gives out samples of GH full stop?


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Are the boxes not usually red? Thought they were but might be wrong.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

B.I.G said:


> Are the boxes not usually red? Thought they were but might be wrong.


Think they are 40iu ones, these are 100iu


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

B.I.G said:


> Are the boxes not usually red? Thought they were but might be wrong.





shadow4509 said:


> Think they are 40iu ones, these are 100iu


Yeah my bad I've only seen the 40s


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

They do various colours,

Red, blue, orange, purple, green.

Different sized kits.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

DaveCW said:


> I hear the Ansomone is pretty strong stuff, a few people have had to scale it down a bit due to sides, i know this has nothing to do with quality but they report fantastic results along with the sides so....
> 
> As for the Nordi Simplexx, i have seen a few of these popping up all over the show including the bigger and more well known online sources, not sure what to make of it.
> 
> ...


So here's the simplexx









































































Will do the omnitrope pics shortly once I've bathed the nipper


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> So here's the simplexx
> 
> Will do the omnitrope pics shortly once I've bathed the nipper


Looks right.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

DaveCW said:


> Looks right.


Looking good then!

Finally the omnitrope


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

@Pscarb any opinions on these?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

The legit 40iu Ansomone kits ive had of late are the picture below , Red Box

View attachment 167832


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

shadow4509 said:


> @Pscarb any opinions on these?


Can you take a picture of the crimped end bung rubber


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

thoon said:


> The legit 40iu Ansomone kits ive had of late are the picture below , Red Box
> 
> View attachment 167832


Yeah they come in variations, but as long as they have the peel off anke bio hologram, which peels off and leaves the authentication number, on top and bottom and can be verified on the factory website then all is good.



thoon said:


> Can you take a picture of the crimped end bung rubber


Of the omnitrope or simplexx, or both mate?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

shadow4509 said:


> Yeah they come in variations, but as long as they have the peel off anke bio hologram, which peels off and leaves the authentication number, on top and bottom and can be verified on the factory website then all is good.
> 
> Only run the reds so cant comment on blue Anso sorry
> 
> Of the omnitrope or simplexx, or both mate?


On the Omni mate ,

Should be like these http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/real-aas-pictures/217832-omni.html


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

thoon said:


> On the Omni mate ,
> 
> Should be like these http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/real-aas-pictures/217832-omni.html


Think this is ok. What do you think?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

The end of that bung is what we need to see a pic off ..


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

thoon said:


> The end of that bung is what we need to see a pic off ..


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

thoon said:


> The end of that bung is what we need to see a pic off ..


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks like they are as they should be


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

thoon said:


> Looks like they are as they should be


Good stuff! Thanks for your help in confirming.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

shadow4509 said:


> Good stuff! Thanks for your help in confirming.


Let us know how these 3 compare to the hyges you have been using as I know you use the same ones I do mate


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Roid-Rage said:


> Let us know how these 3 compare to the hyges you have been using as I know you use the same ones I do mate


I'm noticing more in a week of ansomone than all my time on Hyges (this time round).

Skin has gone very soft, feeling much fuller, some water retention in hands, sleeping better.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

shadow4509 said:


> I'm noticing more in a week of ansomone than all my time on Hyges (this time round).
> 
> Skin has gone very soft, feeling much fuller, some water retention in hands, sleeping better.


Good to know cheers mate, may give these a run next when I run out of hyges, you still running 4iu a day? How do you work that with loading these up? With the hyges I just load up today and next day with an 8iu vial but with 10ius that ain't going to work. Also are you using the waters that come with these or just using a bottle of bac water instead?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Roid-Rage said:


> Good to know cheers mate, may give these a run next when I run out of hyges, you still running 4iu a day? How do you work that with loading these up? With the hyges I just load up today and next day with an 8iu vial but with 10ius that ain't going to work. Also are you using the waters that come with these or just using a bottle of bac water instead?


Yes mate 4iu. I just carry the remaining 2iu over to the third day mate. I'm using the water that came with them, but just use 1ml instead of the 2ml.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

shadow4509 said:


> Yes mate 4iu. I just carry the remaining 2iu over to the third day mate. I'm using the water that came with them, but just use 1ml instead of the 2ml.


Oh right do they come with 2ml for each 10iu then? Is it bac or sterile?

Cheers ye I suppose you can rack two up for day 1 and 2 and then 3 up for day 3,4 and 5 and then repeat. You get these off same place as the hyges?


----------



## pavlenko (Mar 17, 2015)

Great ansomone are very good and the price is right


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

shadow4509 said:


> So I've been running hyge at 4iu for the last 6 weeks or so and am about to make the switch to ansomone. Same dosage but expecting better things from these.
> 
> Never ran ansomone before so pics below, but trust my source completely.
> 
> ...


How are you finding the ansomone mate? What dose are you running now


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

live2liftt said:


> How are you finding the ansomone mate? What dose are you running now


Way better than Hyges mate, they are hardly even comparable if I'm honest.

Running 10iu Monday Wednesday and Friday


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

shadow4509 said:


> Way better than Hyges mate, they are hardly even comparable if I'm honest.
> 
> Running 10iu Monday Wednesday and Friday


Glad to hear! I got some and the codes checked out I'm on 3iu a day been on about 4 weeks so not enough to tell a difference yet.

Was planning on running 5iu a day so 35iu a week for size do you think ed is any better or worse than how you run 10iu 3 days a week


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

live2liftt said:


> Glad to hear! I got some and the codes checked out I'm on 3iu a day been on about 4 weeks so not enough to tell a difference yet.
> 
> Was planning on running 5iu a day so 35iu a week for size do you think ed is any better or worse than how you run 10iu 3 days a week


In all honesty mate I would choose the same protocol as me (10iu m/w/f) over 5iu a day.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2015)

I need these in my life!!!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Are they a lot more expensive than the hyge?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

TITO said:


> Are they a lot more expensive than the hyge?


They are more expensive yes, but you get what you pay for.

They are used in Chinese hospitals so are pharma grade but not as expensive as western pharma.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

shadow4509 said:


> In all honesty mate I would choose the same protocol as me (10iu m/w/f) over 5iu a day.


When you are doing 10iu how much water do you mix that with mate?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Roid-Rage said:


> When you are doing 10iu how much water do you mix that with mate?


0.5ml mate


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

shadow4509 said:


> 0.5ml mate


Cool cheers IM delt?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Roid-Rage said:


> Cool cheers IM delt?


No mate Sub q


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

shadow4509 said:


> Way better than Hyges mate, they are hardly even comparable if I'm honest.
> 
> Running 10iu Monday Wednesday and Friday


I find them much better than originals

Originals weren't good last time I used em

I've used some counterfeit

Cn hyge which I found better than originals

But tbh I'll stick with these and geno from now on


----------



## Victor D (Oct 30, 2014)

I read that ansomone have done a good share of selective scam in the past. So can't trust their kit 100%. They sell good stuff in China but to the underground market... Who knows.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Victor D said:


> I read that ansomone have done a good share of selective scam in the past. So can't trust their kit 100%. They sell good stuff in China but to the underground market... Who knows.


They come with codes can verify on website


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Victor D said:


> I read that ansomone have done a good share of selective scam in the past. So can't trust their kit 100%. They sell good stuff in China but to the underground market... Who knows.


I know because I've been running them consistently now for some time and they p1ss all over Hyges!


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

It would be good to see how these fair in a blood serum test..that would be the decider for me.


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

The Ansomone look good.

The Norditropin are possibly fake due to the Lot No and Exp date.

https://hormonadelcrecimiento.wordpress.com/2014/12/28/norditropin-novo-nordisk-fake-norditropin-falsificado/

But I would get GH/IGF1 serum tests on both for peace of mind.



shadow4509 said:


> So here's the simplexx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

I will have some legit Ansomone 10iu arriving next week, so I can compare them to yours. I normally get the 4iu vials.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

steveweaver said:


> I will have some legit Ansomone 10iu arriving next week, so I can compare them to yours. I normally get the 4iu vials.


They are legit mate


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

shadow4509 said:


> They are legit mate


I don't dispute the Ansomones are genuine, but the Nords fake to me.

The Nords (if genuine) in theory should rate higher then the Ansomnes.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

bump how u getting on with the ansom*one @shadow4509*


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

zak1990 said:


> bump how u getting on with the ansom*one @shadow4509*


Very well mate, haven't been off them since I stared the thread. I've used them consistently, only thing that I've changed is dosing.


----------

